# BR 123 Strap ideas



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just purchased my first Bell & Ross, BR 123 with the cream dial on the standard brown strap. I was interested in different strap ideas. Does anyone have pictures of their piece on different straps? I was particularly interested in a brown riveted pilot strap. 

Thanks!


----------



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: BR 123 Strap ideas-Updated*

Okay, since no-one on this forum has a BR 123 on a different strap, I had to go out and get two for myself to try  Here is the first: Strapped for Time-Tan (more like camel) riveted Pilot Strap. 22mm tapers to 20mm. I even got my original BR deployment to fit after some work!!! I will post the second option when it arrives. The last photo is a stock shot of the original band for reference. Let me know what you think........


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: BR 123 Strap ideas-Updated*

Loafer- if you search about there's plenty of pics, I know I've posted loads!


----------



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: BR 123 Strap ideas-Updated*

Thanks Simon. Looking through your posts, I found some. My mistake was that I searched for 123's and most of the pics were under 126's. I learn something new each day.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Tompj (May 2, 2013)

*Re: BR 123 Strap ideas-Updated*



Loafer28 said:


> Okay, since no-one on this forum has a BR 123 on a different strap, I had to go out and get two for myself to try  Here is the first: Strapped for Time-Tan (more like camel) riveted Pilot Strap. 22mm tapers to 20mm. I even got my original BR deployment to fit after some work!!! I will post the second option when it arrives. The last photo is a stock shot of the original band for reference. Let me know what you think........


Hi Loafer. Very nice watch. I own a 123 Original Carbon myself. Don't really like the strap to be frank. I would stick to the original. I feel a no nonsense strap suits the watch best.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been on a canvas kick lately. Maybe a hadly-roma Cordura canvas strap? Panatime sells them here: http://www.panatime.com/nesagecowima1.html (25% off labor day weekend coupon code "_LABOR13"). _










Here's my 126 sport on Cordura. I'm loving it.


----------



## MROElectric (Sep 4, 2013)

Love that black Cordura on the 126.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

im currently looking for a canvas strap for my br123 but i want one that is tapered like the OEM 22/18 so i can use the original buckle

soo difficult to find!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been doing this one on my 126


----------



## jchez7 (Dec 5, 2008)

Got a great one from Bandrbands just a few months ago. See my previous post for pictures. High quality; great look (imo)


----------



## Nixin (Sep 25, 2014)

Have a look at the beautiful straps over at Combat Straps (www.Combat-Straps.com). I have just ordered one, I am certain it will not be my last, for my BR 01-94. A couple of my buddies told me about Aaron and his fine craftsmanship.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


> I've been doing this one on my 126


I like this a lot!! |> |>


----------



## Loafer28 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know this was started a long time ago.....here is what I finally fell in love with. Strapped For Time lamb skin. Buttery soft, ages beautifully, and the contrast stitching matches the dial perfectly. It fits in the deployment perfectly!


----------



## timetostart (Aug 6, 2015)

That's a handsome strap, there. I had a Storm Grey strap from Toshi on my 123 and enjoyed it a great deal. Some excellent options from him. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Horween #8 would be perfect.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Gray Tactical Strap on the BR126 Officer!!!










22mm Gray Tactical Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------

